# patonga creek this weekend



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

hey guys i would like a parnter to come along to show me around if u can make it it would be appetiched it will be me,my dad and mayb my cousin thnx guys any day of the weekend


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Dan I can do Sunday would look at around a 9:00 am launch that will give us the run in to around a 10:30 high in the creek.

Cheers Dave


----------



## danook (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll try and get there gents, Golf today, Stink boat fishing Friday, Golf again Saturday, the other half ain't gunna like it but I'll push the envelope. If I'm not there you know what's happened. The boss will have put her foot down.

Danook


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

just crusin thats perfect gives me saturday to pu some rod holders in it and other lil stuff yeh ill probley be down there about 9:30


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

No worries Dan if you see a red 4wd at the ramp means i'm already out on the creek.

See you there Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

ill probley only fishin until the sand bar near the beach havent paddled my canoe before scared that i might be stuck in the current do u think i will?


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Justcruising

I have posted you a PM re saturday

Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Dan 
current should be alright it runs enough so you drift but its not that fast in there. The area i will be fishing has beachs you can get out at up untill you turn a sharp left then there one more inlet and nothing after that for the whole creek. But the creek up untill you get to the back end where it opens up is mostly 300 - 1000mm deep besides a few deep holes on the corners so you can get out and stand in most spots.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

You know what guys, if everyone turns up we might have a bit of a crew happening on sunday. 
Give those Sydney boys a run for there money in the trip reports  :lol: 8) pity we just miss out on the fishing comp

Cheers dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

yeh  but how much ppl are comin?? 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

hey justcrusin and guys i may not beable to make it the brakes on car are locking up so i might have to go to woy woy just crusin do u want to??


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll still head down to patonga Dan, watch the currents down the main channel with the big tide today it will be running pretty fast if you go to woy woy.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

im not


----------

